# Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!



## Charlie Harper (18. Oktober 2011)

*Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!*

Guten Abend Leute,

wie Ich soeben auf Tweak PC gelesen habe, gibt es da ein noch unbekanntes Entwicklerteam, dass derzeit an einem Diablo-Klon auf Basis der Cry Engine 3 arbeitet.
Der Titel des meiner Meinung nach sehr interessanten Spiels lautet "Umbra". Das Spiel zeigt sich sehr düster und die mittelalterlichen Landschaften und Städte wirken sehr authentisch.
Ein Releasetermin ist leider noch nicht bekannt, man darf aber hoffen dass das Spiel bald auf den Markt kommt.

Ich denke dass Umbra ein Spiel ist, was Fans des Hack & Slay - Genres im Auge behalten sollten. Die Grafik ist vielversprechend und auch wenn sich über das Gameplay bisher noch nichts sagen lässt, kann man einiges von dem Spiel erwarten.

Schaut euch einfach mal das Video an und sagt eure Meinung dazu. 

Hier gehts zum Video: Umbra-Teaser: Hack & Slay mit CryEngine 3 - TweakPC.de


----------



## Dynamitarde (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!*

Sieht auf jeden Fall Klasse aus. Cryteks CryEngine 3 da kann man schon Ahnen was in der Grafik Engine drin steckt und noch kommen kann.

Besonders eigene Waffen zu schmieden das klingt schon mal Klasse.Mal gucken wie weit das Ganze geht.

Da fragt man sich nur, warum noch es kein Namen von den Entwicklern gibt?


----------



## matty2580 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!*

Sieht schon mal sehr viel versprechend aus.
Besonders die Zaubersprüche haben mir gefallen..^^
Da aber noch ein Publisher gesucht wird, könnte dass Projekt noch scheitern.


----------



## Dynamitarde (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Sieht schon mal sehr viel versprechend aus.
> Besonders die Zaubersprüche haben mir gefallen..^^
> Da aber noch ein Publisher gesucht wird, könnte dass Projekt noch scheitern.


 

Da mache Ich mir keine Sorgen, es gab schon viel schlechtere Games die ein gefunden haben.
Erster Anwärter wird wohl EA sein.


----------



## Memphys (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!*

Hauptsache nicht Ubisoft, dann ist alles egal


----------



## Dynamitarde (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!*



Memphys schrieb:


> Hauptsache nicht Ubisoft, dann ist alles egal


 
Da finde Ich EA viel schlechter


----------



## Jan565 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!*

Grafik ist mir egal, so lange das Spiel gut ist. Crysis hat auch ne gute Grafik und ist der letzte müll an Game.


----------



## derP4computer (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!*



> Das Spiel selbst scheint eher für Erwachsene zu sein.


Hier, her damit.


----------



## Dynamitarde (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!*

Hintergrundstory: Der Spieler verkörpert einen der letzten Überlebenden der menschlichen Rasse. Sein Ziel ist es -natürlich- zu überleben. Dabei kann er sich die Fähigkeiten der Umbra, so heißt offenbar 'der Feind', zunutze machen. In Sachen Gameplay scheint Umbra auch weitestgehend die bekannten Genre-Standards aufzufahren: Charakter-Entwicklung, Crafting, jeder Menge Quests usw. usf. - alles vorhanden. Erwähnenswert noch, dass das Horror/Fantasy-Spektakel sowohl über einen Einzel- als auch einen Mehrspieler-Modus verfügen wird.

Quelle: Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit CryEngine 3-Grafik und Horror-Story angekündigt - Jetzt mit HD-Video


----------



## DiabloJulian (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!*

Könnte mal was werden, wobei ich die Grafik jetzt noch nicht so bombastisch fand. Aber ich brauch nicht unbedingt eine Grafik ala BF3 mir reichts D2 immer noch (wenns nicht so langweilig und eintönig wäre  ).


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!*

Schaut BÄM BÄM BÖM BÖM aus und nicht mehr !


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!*

Seht her, Blizzard - SO (ähnlich) hätte Diablo3 auch aussehen können.
Die grafik ist zwar noch nicht der irre Wahnsinn aber auf jeden Fall ein guter Anfang.


----------



## The-GeForce (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!*

Also ich fand den Trailer schonmal richtig, richtig gut!

Ob die Story was taugt, weiß ich nicht. Aber grafisch und technisch macht es auf jedenF all echt was her! Ich hoffe wirklich sehr, dass daraus etwas wird.

Weiter so!


----------



## michelthemaster (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Schaut BÄM BÄM BÖM BÖM aus und nicht mehr !


 
Genau das dachte ich mir auch Crimson ^^ Grafik ist wirklich nett, aber das reicht eben nicht, um Diablo zu schlagen. Trotz guter Technik sind Sacred 2, Titan Quest und Co alle an Diablo 2 gescheitert, welches wohl auch nur von einem neuen Diablo vom Thron gestoßen werden kann. Sacred 2 emfpand ich im Multiplayer sehr schwach, der Single war aber nett. Titan Quest war meiner Meinung nur solide. Einzig alleine Torchlight war wirklich gut, schwächelte aber in Sachen Abwechslung und Balancing.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!*

Sacred 1 entpfinde ich immer noch besser als Diablo 2. Ich weiß ich Ketzer


----------



## Placebo (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!*

Wenn ich mir die Schrift in der "Umbra" geschreiben wurde anschaue, sehe ich schon die nächste Bethesda-Klage auf uns zukommen (man beachte vor allem das das umgedrehte Oblivion-Zeichen U)


----------



## DerBratmaxe (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!*

Ich hoffe, NCSoft schnappt sich die Rechte *g


----------



## Citynomad (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!*

Das mit der Schrift / dem umgedrehten Symbol von Oblivion, dachte ich auch gleich 

Aber das sieht wirklich schön düster aus. Wenn es auch einen gescheiten Multiplayer hat und die Story stimmt, könnte man Diablo wirklich vom Thron stoßen. Jetzt fehlt dann bloß noch der passende Publisher und weitere gescheite Programmierer und Storydesigner um das Spiel zu vollenden.


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!*

Wenn das nur davon abhängen würde, gäbe es bereits ein Hack and Slay welches Diablo 2 vom Thron gestoßen hatte nur ist das nicht der Fall.


----------



## orangebutt (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!*

die engine ist total overdosed für so ein projekt...  aber nett anzusehen...
 will gar nicht wissen, mit welchen hexadeca-core sie dieses video aufgenommen haben


----------



## Namaker (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!*

So eine Engine ist nicht overdosed, sie ist overdue 
Gutes Gameplay + >ausreichende Story + diese Grafik = Win


----------



## Forfex (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!*

Also ich will so eine Rostbraungraue Grafik nicht bei D3 sehn. Auch die Feuereffekte passen wohl eher in ein Shootergame.


----------



## Veriquitas (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umbra: Diablo-Klon mit Cryengine 3 - neues Video veröffentlicht!*



Namaker schrieb:


> Gutes Gameplay


 
Da versuch mal Blizzard was vorzumachen eher friert die Hölle ein .


----------

